# Pelvic Ultrasound



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Had my appointment today, i had drunk 2 pints of water but they couldnt see my right ovary so suggested i have the internal scan instead. She saw a cyst on my right ovary but couldn't tell me more. My next consultant appointment is 10 weeks today   So i decided to phone the hospital and spoke to someone, told them the situation that i've had the tests requested and why am i having to wait so long to see the consultant. She said they usually have a reason for it being that long but she'd speak to him and see if i can have it brought forward. So fingers crossed i will receive a letter with an earlier appointment in the next few days.  I know its all about being patient etc, but they told me that they think its unlikely im ovulating so why keep me waiting 3 months seriously?! it feels like 3 years.


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

well didn't get a letter so i rang them again and they've booked me in for 31st october for results. i'd be happy to wait a year if i had some fertility drugs or something, but being told to wait 3 months even though they think i dont even ovulate was making me feel so depressed. but feel very positive now  x


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

hey,
i understand your frustration with the waiting.....! 
I had bloods done for the first time 5 months ago.  They did this two months on the trot and confirmed i wasnt ovulating and suspect PCOS.  My DH had a semen annalysis which came back A OK! My Gp refered to the clinic....6 weeks of waiting later we were told to have day 2 blood tests done and would then receive an appointment.  Another two weeks passed, and appointment came... its dec 1st! which was 9 weeks from when i received the appointment notification.  I too have to have a scan (internal) before my appointment, which is the week before! I guess at least they will know what the answer is by the time the appointments come around.... but the waiting is the hardest part! 
I am in hope that at my appointment in dec they just throw some drugs at me, but the more time goes on the less hopeful i am! In the mean time i am trying to lose some extra pounds and have just started a course of accupuncture to see if that helps any!
Stay positive... we will get there in the end! xxxx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

thankyou, it's so hard isnt it? we will get there though xx


----------

